# Swollen lymph nodes? - We're terrified.



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I know how scary this is. I just went through it with my Rookie. The only symptom he had was swollen lymph nodes. In his case, it did turn out to be Lymphoma. Which absolutely sucks, but fortunately it's the slow growing kind and the veterinary oncologist said the typical survival length for dogs with this type of lymphoma is 2-4 years and no chemo was needed. After the initial fear of losing him quickly that diagnosis feels like a reprieve.

I apologize if I'm suggesting the obvious, but did you or the vet do a careful check of his mouth? Look for splinters in the roof of his mouth, gums, etc. 

I'm so sorry your Miller isn't feeling well. He's a beauty.


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

mdoats said:


> I know how scary this is. I just went through it with my Rookie. The only symptom he had was swollen lymph nodes. In his case, it did turn out to be Lymphoma. Which absolutely sucks, but fortunately it's the slow growing kind and the veterinary oncologist said the typical survival length for dogs with this type of lymphoma is 2-4 years and no chemo was needed. After the initial fear of losing him quickly that diagnosis feels like a reprieve.
> 
> I apologize if I'm suggesting the obvious, but did you or the vet do a careful check of his mouth? Look for splinters in the roof of his mouth, gums, etc.
> 
> I'm so sorry your Miller isn't feeling well. He's a beauty.


Thank you for the kind words. We really appreciate it. 

What would splinters on the roof of his mouth indicate? I'm sorry if it's an obvious symptom, but I've never gone through this before. We haven't heard back from the Cytology referral yet so we're still waiting, and it's killing us.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

morrison0880 said:


> What would splinters on the roof of his mouth indicate?


Just the possibility of an infection in his mouth that would cause the lymph nodes to be swollen.

I know how hard it is to wait. I got the initial diagnosis of lymphoma from my own vet and was afraid Rookie would be gone by Christmas. I found myself crying all the time. I broke down and sobbed after the initial diagnosis, but after that I just found myself tearing up all the time whenever I thought about it. I spoiled him rotten with lots of treats, let him come up and sleep on the bed with me, and kept telling him that he needed to stay with me. 

The oncologist we saw was great. She even emailed me on the Saturday after Thanksgiving to let me know the diagnosis when she got the test results back early. The news that he has a slow-growing type of lymphoma felt like a gift by that point. He's 6 1/2 and if I'm lucky enough to get another 2-4 years with him it will still be too early, but I guess it will at least be less out of the blue.

Try not to let the Internet research make you crazy while you're waiting. I looked up lots of information about lymphoma but didn't know that this slow-growing lymphoma even existed. So I guess I'd say just hang in there and try not to anticipate problems until you're actually confronted with them. (It's good advice that others gave me, but I sure had a tough time following it myself!)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you're going through this worry with your beautiful boy. The waiting is awful. I really hope that it's something simple and treatable. Please keep us posted, we're thinking of you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's just an infection. The high white blood cell count would seem to lean towards infection.



> Try not to let the Internet research make you crazy while you're waiting. I looked up lots of information about lymphoma but didn't know that this slow-growing lymphoma even existed. So I guess I'd say just hang in there and try not to anticipate problems until you're actually confronted with them.


Good advice. Try to heed it if you can 

I'll check back


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> So sorry that you're going through this worry with your beautiful boy. The waiting is awful. I really hope that it's something simple and treatable. Please keep us posted, we're thinking of you!


Thank you. Really appreciate it.


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

mdoats said:


> Try not to let the Internet research make you crazy while you're waiting. I looked up lots of information about lymphoma but didn't know that this slow-growing lymphoma even existed. So I guess I'd say just hang in there and try not to anticipate problems until you're actually confronted with them. (It's good advice that others gave me, but I sure had a tough time following it myself!)


I'm doing everything I can to stop scouring the internet for symptoms, causes, cures, etc etc etc. We should be getting the cytology report back this afternoon, so until then I'm not going anywhere near google.


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I'll check back


Cytology report due back this afternoon. So nervous I feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hang in there


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Thinking of you, I know how hard the "wait" is. My boy was just diagnosed with lymphoma on Monday and started chemo this week (responding very well to treatment and he is in good spirits). Overall, My maverick's symptoms sounded different than what you are going through and I truly hope you get great news today. Lots of good advice from the members here, including the internet comment....I drove myself crazy for 3 days and am still trying to control the urge day by day!


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cytology report still inconclusive! The vet called my wife in to aspirate the swelling again. Not know frustrating that we don't have answers, but when she called to tell me they asked her to bring him in, she told me that they charged he for the same exact test they already had done. This whole thingsucks oon so many levels. But they told us we should know something on Tuesday. So it will either be a great Christmas present, or...not.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry you're going through this. The waiting is so hard as your mind goes bananas. I'm praying for Miller in hopes you get a really good Christmas gift. Extra hugs for Miller!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope all goes well!!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for you... The waiting game is NOT fun!


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

Malignant lymphoma.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear the news. As mentioned, my husband and I found ourselves in your shoes a week ago today so know exactly how you are feeling....like many of the GRF members who have been through it. I do not wish it on anyone, heartbreaking. I am just starting down this road with Maverick but am trying to take the advice to enjoy every moment we have together.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for the bad news....do your very best for both of you


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ashley B said:


> So sorry to hear the news. As mentioned, my husband and I found ourselves in your shoes a week ago today so know exactly how you are feeling....like many of the GRF members who have been through it. I do not wish it on anyone, heartbreaking. I am just starting down this road with Maverick but am trying to take the advice to enjoy every moment we have together.


What costs are you seeing? What treatment is your pup on? We just started looking into options and are researching WI-25 and other treatments, but at this point we feel completely lost.


----------



## morrison0880 (Dec 19, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> So sorry for the bad news....do your very best for both of you


Thank you. Really appreciate it. We've been crying a bit and giving him a lot of love. Our mastiff has been following him around for a few days and lays down with him all the time. He got a steak tonight. Looked so happy. This sucks.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

The costs vary, hopefully a few others with more experience can weigh in too, but after talking to the vet and oncologist and doing a lot of research (Internet is a blessing and a curse) we decided to move forward with chemo...WI Madison/CHOP protocol...You have to do what is right for both you and Miller - we were presented with several options ranging from several hundreds to several thousands, "roughly" $500-$8k total for a 6 mos plan. $8k was assuming hospitalization/complications so please don't let that scare u. 

Did your vet refer you to an oncologist or advise on next steps? The onco gave us a full recap of options along with full expected costs when we met. It was very helpful with deciding what to do.

Glad to hear you are spoiling him. Some of the best advice I've received is to live in the moment and keep in mind that they do not know they are sick. Maverick gets tired but proves he is still himself everyday....it's actually pretty amazing....so try to stay positive around miller because he senses your emotions. We struggle sometimes with that but are doing our best. 

I know it is overwhelming but trust you will know what the best decisions are once you get your bearings. 

Happy to share or answer questions based on what we've learned so far, my story is just starting....I ask a ton of questions and am fortunate that my vet is very involved with his treatment and outs up with me. The GRF has been a wealth of knowledge and support....check out Meggie's, Hannah's, and Andy's stories...just a few examples of positive thinkers and long remissions.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. You will get lots of support from members on here that have gone through this with their dogs. We're thinking of you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is so devastating. I am so sorry for you. We also went through lymphoma this year. We got six great months with our 5 year old baby and lost him in September. I haven't stopped crying and feel so sad you have to go through this. Please come here for support it really does help to hear from people that love these amazing fur babies as much as you do. If you have any ?'s feel free to message me.

The costs do vary and can be very expensive. The decisions are not easy and partly depend on your financial position. From begining to end we spent $12k, which includes a 3day hospital stay which was a huge chunk. Our baby had very aggressive B cell and responded well to chemo we just never could get ahead of it to get in remission. I would say it was worth every cent but I am also fortunate enough to have had some money saved (for a generator fingers crossed for a mild winter). Again these are tough decisions and no real cut and dry answers. You have to do what's best for your family.

Lots of love and prayers


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you. It's devastating and tragic at such a young age. Many prayers for more time.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your boy. 

Things that I would do now include:

1) Review the sticky below to help you gather your thoughts and formulate questions for the vet:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...u-ask-vet.html (Cancer Diagnosis--What Should You Ask the Vet?)

2) Keep your list handy so you can continue to add things you want to bring to the vet's attention or questions you want to ask. I found that going through a list made it easier for me to keep my mind on track and listen to what was being said. I made sure the Dr waited while I made notes and then repeated my notes back in case I misheard. Have honest conversations about the costs associated with treatment. You might want to investigate CareCredit which in some cases offers a no interest loan as long as you make your payments on time. 

3) Is there an oncologist near you: 
Board-certified Oncologists

4) here are two stories of goldens who battled lymphoma

Meggie - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...-lymphoma.html (lymphoma)

Andy - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...-lymphoma.html (Please Pray For Andy - Lymphoma)

Here's a video I saw last year from ACVIM:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morrison*

Morrison

I am so very sorry for the news. You will get lots of help, advice and support on this forum. I am praying for your baby and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for Miller's diagnosis.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Just checking in to see how Miller and family are doing?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Also stopping by to check on Miller and family


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

While it's not the diagnosis you were hoping for, lymphoma is the most treatable kind of cancer.

We went through a year and a half (he was in remission when he went to the bridge March 29).

I sent you a Private Message with my contact info if you want to chat. Been in your shoes and traveled miles down the lymphoma road with Andy.

Click "Your Notifications" below your name, top right of any page. Then "Unread Private Messages" in the pop down menu. My contact info will be there if you want to reach out.

Keep the faith. 

Danny 

Keep the faith! I found a lot of hope reading others stories when I found GRF under the same circumstances a couple years ago.


----------

